# Good lizard for 4x2x2 foot tank?



## lizardkid (Dec 30, 2008)

Pretty much as above, I have room for a tank 48 inches (4 feet) long x 24 inches (2 feet) wide x 24 inches (2 feet) high. In cm that's 120 x 60 x 60cm.

Anyway, looking for a good lizard to go in a tank of that size. According to Philip Purser's book _Insect Eating Lizards_ (which hasn't actually got to me yet 'm just looking through some of it on the Search Inside on amazon.com:whistling2 it had a list of the top ten lizards for beginners. They were...

African fat-tailed gecko
Anole (green or brown)
Armadillo lizard
Bearded dragon
Curly-tailed lizard:2thumb:
Leopard gecko
Moorish gecko
Ocellated skink
Schneider's skink
Sudan plated lizard:2thumb:

Basically, could any of the above fit into a 120 x 60 x 60cm tank, and if so which is best, or do you have a better recommendation not on the list?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dexter612 (Apr 2, 2009)

Beardies have a great personality and they are diurnal so they're up during the day unlike nocturnal creatures who hide away and come out at night. Me personally, I stay up over night so I'm fine with my snake being nocturnal, but most people here just sleep over night so they rarely get to see their nocturnal snakes/lizards, maybe getting up for a roam in the late evening. I've seen a lot of people complaining that their reptile sleeps all day though, so if you want yours to be active during the day time then you can't go wrong with a beardie.


----------



## blissfull (May 16, 2009)

i got my first beardie on saturday and hes fab very active nice and tame and they have got right characters even my 3 yr old can handle him and ive got mine in a 4x2x2


----------



## Gaz_dbd (Apr 30, 2009)

that tank would be great for a beardie. they are great to watch, play with and relativley easy to keep

leopard geckos are also really cool and easy to keep

one species you could look at: spike tailed agama's

they are very impressive


----------



## lizardkid (Dec 30, 2008)

OMG so many replies already...:roll2:so happy.....but just found out that the space I have available is actually 44 inches (4 inches under 4 feet) by 22 inches (2 inches under 2 feet) by 22 inches.

Thats 111.8cm long x 55.9cm wide x 55.9cm high

Would that still be OK for beardies or the others on the list?


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

yep and armadillo lizards are v.rare it may mean dwarf sungazers(cordylus tropidosternum) which are pretty easy to keep and that viv could hold a good size colony 

also you may want to look into rankins dragon they are a smaller version of beardies so eat less unlike beardies who eat loads
could keep some leos in that aswell dpending on what you want 
theres also ackies but i dunno whether theyd be that good for a starter

tbf if its your first u should say more what you would like

handable?
how big?
diurnal,nocturnal?
initial budget?
upkeep?


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

Even tho its a couple of inches smaller it should still be plenty of space for a single bearded dragon. Beardies are great to watch, great to handle, and love coming out.

Dave


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-classifieds/304793-collection-bearded-dragons-bbys-also.html
if u need a bd


----------



## lizardkid (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies so far. Can anyone recommend something that will fit into a tank like above but is cheap; preferably no more than £60 including all the supplies. Please note we'll be making the tank* so not including that in price 

*Read in a book that if you stick sheets of glass together with silicone it would be strong enough to hold water within 24 hours! :gasp:


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

i wouldnt go for a beardie it i was you if you are building it out of glass
and it will cost more than 60 for tha budget id look into leos

stuff like anoles are cheap but the rest of the set up (uv etc) will set you bak also i would say anoles as the favour height rather than width


----------



## dgreenway2005 (May 4, 2009)

beardies sound the best for what you are looking for
:no1:


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

if your making it out of glass it wont be any good for beardies or leos. If you make it tall out of glass you could try cresties??
Dave


----------

